# GoCycle GX Folding



## Machog (10 Apr 2020)

Had my GoCycle GX folding eBike for about a month, just turned 300 miles. 
The good; light weight, less than 40lbs, folds neatly with a covered chain to avoid mess. Looks cool, comfortable, good ergonomics, rides and feels like a full size bike. Clever front pannier, holds lots of stuff, lots of pockets, very easy to remove and has shoulder strap. GX is very well made, designed and engineered. The throttle allows you to get a real 20mph, but hammers through the battery at an alarming rate. With a dead battery you can still pedal in reasonable comfort because bike is so light, compared to many eBikes. Previous eBike was a Rad Mini, excellent product, but too heavy at 65lbs+ for me to lift on and off the boat with any ease. I also have a Trek FS PowerFly 5, non folding mountain bike-outstanding product.

Not so good; GX iPhone App display is almost unreadable in sunlight. Small numbers/letters make it impossible to switch modes without stopping. Changing PAS modes can be problematic, often repeated pressing produces no change. When you are pedaling and PAS kicks in, its not smooth & kicks in and out at certain speeds and pedal effort. Tried using the custom page to create smoother motor transition, but stock City mode is the best so far. 

Battery meter is non-linear, first 10% takes you 12-14miles depending on hills wind etc. After that next 90% tumbles at an accelerated pace. After 40% shows, you have very few miles left, maybe 5 at most. Best mileage I’ve had with standard 13.7amp 300wh battery is 30miles, flashing 10% towards, mean’t had basically no PAS. Have an upgraded 17amp 375wh 22v on order-spendy nearly US$1000! Most of my trips are 30-35miles, my ass gives up after that. Use City mode most, have tried Eco, didn’t improve mileage much and was harder work-Eco, figures. 

Bought GX on line for $3200. By buying the upgraded battery I have equivalent GXi for about $4200, instead of $4800. GXi has a few other ’fluff’ features, huge confusing LED display, adjustable handle bar stem, removable pedals-not advantage, rather have the folding.






Issue for me, no key required to ride it, GX can’t be locked. I carry a bike lock cable to put the casual low life off, but reality is you can pick this up, fling in it the back of a car in 5 seconds. A simple steering lock or something to disable the motor without removing the battery would be a plus.

Would I buy it again. ? Yes, because I have a very specific need to be able to get it over the side of my boat, must be light and fold, (live on board for 4+ months every year & its my only means of getting around on the islands). Nearly all other folding eBikes are heavy and or untidy when you fold them. 

I know there are very few GoCycles in US, but would like to hear of other experiences with the product.


----------



## gzoom (11 Apr 2020)

Great info, I nearly bought a GoCycle instead of the Fazua powered e-assitance bike.

Based on your experience how would the GoCycle manage a profile like this? The max gradient is 6% but only for 1/3 of a mile or so??

I wasn't sure how the GoCycle would manage such a trip - I average about 16mph with the Fazua machine.


----------



## dodgy (19 Apr 2020)

I also have the GX, since September last year I think. It's great, does exactly what I need from it. I love wheeling it into supermarkets, nobody cares 
Happy to answer questions.


----------



## dodgy (19 Apr 2020)

By the way, if anyone needs a bag to store theirs in for whatever reason, I got this one and it's perfect. When not in use it folds down to a neat rectangle with straps that can be attached to the bike 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B075JL9CRG


----------



## gzoom (19 Apr 2020)

dodgy said:


> I also have the GX, since September last year I think. It's great, does exactly what I need from it. I love wheeling it into supermarkets, nobody cares
> Happy to answer questions.



How does is handle sustained climbs, say 5-6% over a 0.5-1 mile?

Can you easily go over 15mph on the flat or down hill?


----------



## dodgy (19 Apr 2020)

Climbing isn’t its strong point, but handles the area around here well and I can take it up 6% fine. Going over 15mph is no problem. My only criticism is the bike is geared too low [for me].


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Apr 2020)

dodgy said:


> Climbing isn’t its strong point, but handles the area around here well and I can take it up 6% fine. Going over 15mph is no problem. My only crticism is the bike is geared too low [for me].



A common problem with all 20" folders and rigid bikes.

You jump on. rattle through the gears, and find you are not going very fast.

The one by 11-34 rage of my 20" ebike is a help, but it still lacks top end.


----------



## mbvogel (4 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> By the way, if anyone needs a bag to store theirs in for whatever reason, I got this one and it's perfect. When not in use it folds down to a neat rectangle with straps that can be attached to the bike
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B075JL9CRG
> 
> 
> View attachment 516267



What's the secret for getting the Gocycle GX into the bag? I'm struggling to make it fit.


----------



## dodgy (4 Jul 2020)

I haven't done it in a while, but make sure the pedals are folded and kickstand is up. Fold the bike as you usually would and it will definitely fit fairly easily.


----------

